# Is it possible to remove the cover now?



## Michael W (7 Aug 2013)

So over the past month I've been trying to grow some plants emersed and I am able to get some to success. The best plant in my setup is the Ludwigia Repens and its starting to grow to the top of the container which is like 20cm tall. Is it possible for me to lift the cover at the point as I don't want to trim yet but if its advised then I will. Other plants that are in there includes Staurogyne Repens and Dwarf Hairgrass. If I could remove the cover shall I do it slowly so I don't expose the whole thing at once? And I'm guessing I need to start misting  often If I do remove the cover.

Thanks in advance,

Michael.


----------

